# Now is this a Re-cast kit?



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all - i just got sent this Elfin kit, it says it was made in 1992 and the box is a printed full colour one, there is english/Japan instructions on good quality paper - the kit is still sealed in the bag, and the detail and quality on the parts i can see are incredible?.. it has Copyright 1992 on the underside of its foot!.. it was purchased for £44.95 ($70) from Forbidden Planet in london, when i don't know.. just thought i would ask to see if it's a recast before the building starts!..


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Definitely a recast, throw it in the garbage!!! We don't support no recasters here!!! LOL

Bob K.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

What the hell is that thing?:lol:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

HAHA!!.. Yes Bob, i dont do recast kits at all!.. but to throw it in the trash!... might be better off taking it to a charity shop!.. but i thought Elfin made some of there own kits back in the day?.. as the date on the box is 1992 and i think looking at the kit and box it is getting on for that age... the later Elfin kits are definatly recast ones, Dan - the kit is of a Anime cartoon that is big in Japan!!.. GIANT ROBO!!.... lol -its a robot from Egypt???.... like a poor mans transformers i supose!.. SCORE!!!... not!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

You of course realize I was totally joking. For some reason I just can't stomach anime in any form or function. A psychological quirk I guess. So it looks like a cross between a mecha and anime character to me. I think you are safe after what you said about it though. Build it yourself, no need to donate it (or throw it away!).

Bob K.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Bob i got the joke..haha.. im not a lover of anime kits, i love robot type stuff, but the japanese have very odd ideas??.. if you look for the show on YouTube there is a mountain of clips, so it must be popular!.. i will build it and maybee stick it on ebay for a quick sale!.. i got it for free for doing a kit base!...lol


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

The robot is named, appropriately enough, Giant Robo. It's from a remake they did back in the 90s, one of those where they took a cheesy 60s series and used it as the base of a pretty good revival.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Cheesy?!? I loved Johnny Sokko and His Flying Robot!!! 

It *was* cheesy....but I still loved it!

Neat kit!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I know nothing about this type of kit. Anime, not my thing either. Elfin did do originals, this could be one of them. I don’t know. Sorry I couldn’t have been of more help.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Ahh just build the dang thing


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes it will se the light of day!.. its been in its box since 1992!.. poor chap..lol


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It'd look good done with a brass, copper, and iron finish. It has a steampunk look about it...

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It could be a recast. Elfin was a funny company. They seemed legit because their stuff came in a box and was handled by mainstream distributors. But the few kits of theirs I saw in person were recasts for sure. Two were vinyl copies of Verlinden 1/16 scale resin German soldier figures. I think Elfin is not from Japan either. I thought they were Korean ? But its been a number of years. Their Guyver figures seem to be recasts of the Max Factory kits.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I believe they also knocked off some Volks kits.
This one looks too obscure to be a knockoff- I'd guess that it's an original...

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its not that obscure. Its some version of Giant Robot from Johnny Sokko.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

The casting on the parts are fantastic!.. every detail, nut, bolt, line are all there in perfect ways.. i have all the Screamin Hellraiser kits - and to be honest, the detail on these parts are better formed!.. i have had a look on Youtube for the robo and it is very popular in Japan.. also if you search on ebay there is a lot of figures of the character.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Elfin and Sol both had original kits, and a whole bunch of recasts.
They were basically the same company. Their recasts came in full color boxes with instructions and such.
They've been out of business for a long time now.
The history on a lot of it is vague at best, and not many really have any idea which were original and which were the recasts. Other than some of the more obvious mainstream stuff.

IMHO - build it and have fun with it.
If it's a recast, the damage was done years ago. Building a kit that was manufactured over a decade ago isn't going to do anyone any harm.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

It’s the principal of the thing, Trevor. Really surprised to read that's your opinion.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Have fun with it, Ian.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's a different boxing by Elfin in a style I see bootleg kits in...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ELFIN-GIANT-ROBO-SOFT-VINYL-KIT-1-100-/220735277322

I've also found a recast of this kit by googling "Giant Robo Elfin model kit". It's stocked by a company called HM4U.

I'm still not convinced yours is a recast...the box is different to the others...

Chris.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Elfin from what I remember back in the 90s has been recasting alot of overseas recasts. So if you have stolen goods from someone who stole from a stealer, where does that put you? They DID do alot of their own stuff, though.
Bruce
PS. I LOVE anime. Been painting them for others for many years.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

TAY666 said:


> IMHO - build it and have fun with it.
> If it's a recast, the damage was done years ago. Building a kit that was manufactured over a decade ago isn't going to do anyone any harm.


WTF


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Jimmy B said:


> Ahh just build the dang thing


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I'm sick of these "Is this a recast?" posts.
Ask the 'experts' at the Clubhouse over there. 
Have fun building models over here.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Ask the expert over at the clubhouse??.. i would if they would let me onto there forums!.. imyself and other kind folks have tried to get me onto the Clubhouse with no luck!.. as for the - I'm sick of these "Is this a recast?" posts - you might be right 
Mitchellmania.. im going to build it - i personaly don't think its a recast!.. the box and kit are mint..


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

IanWilkinson said:


> Ask the expert over at the clubhouse??.. i would if they would let me onto there forums!..


Ian,what email addy do you have as know the CH doesnt accept certain ones like hotmail and couple others do to spammers.But if you like shoot me your info via pm and will pass to one of the Admin to see if they can help you out:dude:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

IanWilkinson said:


> Ask the expert over at the clubhouse??...


I detect a bit of sarcasm in Mitchellmainia's suggestion. He, as well as others, are just tired of recast threads--not that you've done anything wrong.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

wolfman66 said:


> Ian,what email addy do you have as know the CH doesnt accept certain ones like hotmail and couple others do to spammers.But if you like shoot me your info via pm and will pass to one of the Admin to see if they can help you out:dude:


Cheers Dan - but iv'e had tons of help from Todd Powel, and ive tried quite a few times, but i have been told the admin section is down on the new accounts - or something along those lines..


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

IanWilkinson said:


> Cheers Dan - but iv'e had tons of help from Todd Powel, and ive tried quite a few times, but i have been told the admin section is down on the new accounts - or something along those lines..


That's basically how I understand it. Registrations have been broken since February, I think.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Facto2 said:


> It’s the principal of the thing, Trevor. Really surprised to read that's your opinion.


Not sure why you are surprised?
He's already bought the kit. Not knowing it might be a recast.

The kit was made more than a decade ago. 
No one knows if it is really a recast, or an original kit. 

Even if it is actually a recast, he isn't doing anything that would support the recaster.
They've been out of business how long now.

So, my thinking is, build it. Paint it. And enjoy it.
He isn't hurting anyone doing that.

So, what's the problem?


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Trevor, to tell you the truth - if i new for sure this thing was a recast i would drop it like a ton of bricks!.. I'm the same as most of us one here.. But im convinced it's a genuine kit!.. ive allready built it up, the primer will be going onto it in a day or two!.. so i will take most peoples advice on here and enjoy the kit!.. many thanks.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Trevor, since I don't want to see Ian's thread turned into another RC war, I'll PM you later tonight to explain my points.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Hey John.
Just email me.
[email protected]

Easier to have a discussion that way,


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Will do. Trying to get my first quarter taxes done and filed but after that I'll compose and send an email. Thanks. John


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Look forward to reading it.

And good luck with those taxes.
Glad I only have to do them once a year.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd love to hear your points too John. If you'd care to, add my email to your reply, [email protected]
I understand the point of view about recasters, and intentionally buying recast pieces. But what are you supposed to do when you buy item 'X', assume it's original, and it turns out it's a recast, particularly when the company that made it originally has been out of business for years? It's more than a little difficult to chuck something in the trash for which you've just spent hard earned dollars. Figure kits aren't inexpensive by any stretch of the imagination. Just for grins, walk outside, tear up a $10 bill and throw it into the wind and tell me how you feel. Now take a $100 kit you just bought and mash it with a hammer. Recast or not, you just pulverized $100. I have a 'Windy the Vampire' that has a Dr. Flintbone (Jimmy Flintstone) label on it. I bought it at a LHS in their consignment area. Is it original? Beats me--I don't know and I don't care. I didn't buy a "Dr. Flintbone original", I just bought a resin figure of a babe vampire. Out of curiosity, I emailed Jimmy Flintstone, and he doesn't care if it's a recast either, so screw it. This Saturday when I try to sell it, if someone asks I will say, "As far as I know, it's an original Jimmy Flintstone".


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

OT: Flintstones kits are VERY reasonable! I might just buy a couple.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Disco58, as I pointed out in an earlier post, I’d like to keep my conversation with Trevor off list so as not to turn Ian’s thread into another Recasting war. Seems like some people may want to see that happen. Bummer. It does nothing to help the hobby and just generates anger. And since I have no idea who you are, I’m certainly not going to keep you in the loop. This will be a conversation between Trevor and I alone. Sorry. :wave: 
Trevor, email sent.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

I think it was almost inevitable that the thread would turn this way, given its original subject matter.
i seem to remember seeing a photo of that model in an old issue of 'hobby japan', but since most of my old issues are in my storage unit, looking it up would be rather tough. beyond that, the answer to the original question seems to be "we don't know", unless somebody has some definitive info they are keeping under their hat.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

May i have the last word please!.. this thread was only intended to ask one specific question on the kit i got, is it original or not?.. if any one knows, or can shed some light on the matter all the better - but please don't start the recast war again!.. many thanks.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Ian, I've sent your photos to a dealer friend of mine in Japan. He should be able to give me the info you require. I'll post again when I've heard back from him.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Facto2 said:


> Disco58, as I pointed out in an earlier post, I’d like to keep my conversation with Trevor off list...since I have no idea who you are...This will be a conversation between Trevor and I alone. Sorry. :wave:


I guess I did fan the flames a bit, sorry, didn't mean to, nor did I intend to intrude on a private chat.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

TAY666 said:


> Not sure why you are surprised?
> He's already bought the kit. Not knowing it might be a recast.
> 
> The kit was made more than a decade ago.
> ...


I agree!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: All this nit picking had totally turned me off to building model kits (especially resin kits)- to the point where I sold everything- (I do have a PL Curly kit) I may build a model someday. I don't have to worry if my Les Paul guitar is a recast!


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

Mitchellmania said:


> I agree!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: All this nit picking had totally turned me off to building model kits (especially resin kits)- to the point where I sold everything- (I do have a PL Curly kit) I may build a model someday. I don't have to worry if my Les Paul guitar is a recast!


At the risk of derailing this thread.........IF you indeed sold all your kits then why are you still here "stoking the fire". Leave it alone like Ian asked. John and Trev took it to email. Fact of the matter is this.......you don't like John so you want to keep it going. Why else would someone so "turned off" keep chiming in? Mitch, you know you are just chiming in to start crap. You should apologize and move on.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

All I'm saying is if you can't build the model and enjoy it, why bother? I never said I liked or didn't like anybody, but you always insinuate it. I could care less.
I think the whole debate doesn't belong on Hobby Talk. Building models DOES!!!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Ian, See what you've started?   ***I'm just kidding around


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Ian. Heard back from my friend in Japan. He believes this was originally a kit/PVC from Kaiyodo. So, it’s most likely this is a recast of that kit. 

And found this:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/leandro-egon/5388662392/

Sorry, Ian.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

We seem to have a couple people that have an issue with each other. I would highly suggest that this be taken off forum.


----------

